# DesertNanny Icy Blue Jean due Nov 7th



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys, so I just put Jeanie in her kidding pen. She has a nice pen, big dog/goat house with hay and water. She is due on the 7th, but just in case, wanted to set her up early. She's very happy to be away from the drama of the other ladies, it seems! She's always had triplets in the past, but she's not looking all that large to me- hoping for at least twins...

Will update with pictures tomorrow, I'm off to work!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Best of luck with kidding - hope all goes smooth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't wait to see her! She may surprise you with the number of kids...sometimes those previous baby bellies are decieving.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Can't wait!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

If she usually has trips... you'll probably get them again.  She's just messing with you. LOL Can't wait to see the momma to be pics!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

OK, so I stupidly gave her hay before getting pics, so these are back shots from 3 days ago:
















And this one is from just now:








This is her pen, it's like 5 ranch panels in a pentagon... LARGE  Plus, she inherited the awesome dog house we built for the dogs that they don't use (of course).
















And Dierks is very concerned about her being away from the others


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

that puppy is so cute


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

very exciting! Fingers crossed for an easy delivery & healthy kids! Can't wait to hear what you end up with & see pics of the kids


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Good luck Nat! Dierks is the cutest!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's certainly deep enough to have 3 in there! Looks like she's nice and cozy in her pen too. Dierks is so dang cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.............pretty doe... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, 2 things: Her REAL day 150 is Saturday the 6th, and her ligs are almost gone! Very excited!!! Thinking of camping out with her in her pen for the night... where's my sleeping bag?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm going to guess tomorrow night or thursday


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

It's not happening tonight, her udder's no where near full. The babies are very active this evening, so that's good. Hoping for tomorrow night!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Jeanie Kidded! We have quads (holy moly!)
:kidred: Caped Buckskin with white
:kidblue: Broken Buckskin with white
:kidred: Black/White (tiny... say prayers for her please!)
:kidblue: Black/White

Pics after they fluff up some


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

wow! 4!!! congratulations! can't wait to see pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Alright~!..... Quads .....a big congrats..... 2 boys.. 2 girls ...you can't beat that..... :greengrin: :thumb: :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrates I cant wait for pictures


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! Four babies! What a blessing! Can't wait for photos!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

oh my Congrats Nat! That's awesome!! :leap: Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

YAY!!!!! Cant wait to see the cuties!

Are you keeping any?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats on the new babies!!!!! Can't wait to see their pictures!!! Prayers for the lil bitty!


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Congrats - photos ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

MMUUAAHHHH!!!! I got to play with the babies cause I get to babysit for the next couple days since Nat has to work - NAHNAHANANANNAAN!! LOL!! They are adorable. I have already named 2 of them ---- but we will see if those names stick ... LOL! Nat is going to kill me! Especially when one of them doesn't make it back to her house in a couple days! LOL!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

hahahaha wow allison you are evillllll


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS X4 :stars:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

> MMUUAAHHHH!!!! I got to play with the babies cause I get to babysit for the next couple days since Nat has to work - NAHNAHANANANNAAN!! LOL!!


Then get us some pics ya brat!!!! PLEEEEEEEEAAAAAASSSSSSE :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Nat is at work - but I bet she will post when she gets off and home!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

They're posted! In birth announcements  Sorry it took so dang long, guys, I was almost late to work getting back from Allison's! Lol


----------

